# 中文gentoo wiki召集贴-请见www.tecehux.com/wiki

## tecehux

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 我一直希望能弄个中文的 gentoo wiki, 然后可以聚集大家的力量来更新/积累 gentoo 的中文知识! 
> 
> 不知哪位兄弟有这方面的资源?

 

是要网站的空间么？这个我可以提供，机子在欧洲。我想wiki的话也不需要太多的流量吧？

mediawiki我设置过，有经验。数据库可以用mysql。

想知道除了EricHsu以外还有哪些人有兴趣？

包括gwn我们也可以分工来每周翻译。

如果顺利的话这个月我就把机子都设好  :Very Happy: 

域名我没做什么考虑，直接用我的网名申请了这个www.tecehux.com

我这个月在写毕业论文，抽不出太多时间，哪位有时间有精力想做这个wiki管理员的请注册后把用户名发到xue@ira.uka.deLast edited by tecehux on Sun Dec 11, 2005 7:07 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## r0bertz

count me in

----------

## jeffky

支持！

参与翻译gentoo-wiki

edit: utf-8 encoded. - Eric

----------

## EricHsu

 *tecehux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 是要网站的空间么？这个我可以提供，机子在欧洲。我想wiki的话也不需要太多的流量吧？
> 
> mediawiki我设置过，有经验。数据库可以用mysql。
> ...

 

hello tecehux!

正是此意! 包括 gentoo 的手册, 我一直都希望能放到 wiki 这样可以集中大家力量的地方进行更新.

gwn 的翻译我也是很早就想参与的!

另外, 我和朋友开始自己创业了, 机器资源应该也能有, 我明天和他商量一下, 看看我们一起能为中文 gentoo wiki 做多少事情  :Smile: 

----------

## tecehux

EricHsu自己创业啦？恭喜恭喜！

----------

## EricHsu

 *tecehux wrote:*   

> EricHsu自己创业啦？恭喜恭喜！

 

前路多艰辛呐... gentoo wiki 的事我正在和朋友探讨, 很快有结果  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bigmonk

地址呢？算我一个。

----------

## EricNeon

Eric,准备干嘛？我也在和朋友们商量着怎么创业，给人打工也不是个办法。有空来 irc://linuxfire.dhis.org  #linuxfire 聊聊。

----------

## EricHsu

@tecehux, 

关于中文 gentoo-wiki, 我们这边应该可以弄个机器, 这样国内访问可能会速度好一些, 我今天做一个计划, 随时给大家汇报情况  :Smile:  一起为 gentoo 在中国的推动做小小贡献  :Very Happy: 

@EricNeon,

我加你的 msn 了, 有空我们仔细聊聊!

同志们, 俺在兔兔下可以用 skype 语音噢, 俺的账号名叫 nkerichsu, 有空交流, 呵呵.

----------

## tecehux

域名我没做什么考虑，直接用我的网名申请了这个

机器是在德国，希望速度能满足大家的要求。

我这个月在写毕业论文，抽不出太多时间，哪位有时间有精力想做这个wiki管理员的请注册后把用户名发到xue@ira.uka.de

另外大家觉得为了交流有必要建个论坛和邮件列表么？

http://www.tecehux.com/wiki

----------

## punkid

great!可惜目前我在学校没电脑，没时间经常上网，更别提linux了...

等回家了，一定好好到这个wiki瞧瞧。

----------

## EricHsu

抱歉, 忙着一个项目的收尾, 才冒头, 先感谢 tecehux 付出的所有! 太感动了!

让我们一起开始建设这个 wiki 吧  :Very Happy: 

目前中国南方的电信用户访问这个服务器速度不错, 不过听我北京的朋友说网通那边连则稍忙, 等条件许可, 我看看能否让朋友这边提供一台机器做 tecehux 这台的 mirror  :Smile: 

另外, 圣诞快乐! 新年快乐!

----------

